# Any questions?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They say a picture is worth a thousand words. Maybe this will help people understand.



> Below are enclosed pictures of Moslems
> 
> who marched throughout the streets of London
> 
> during their recent *Religion of Peace Demonstration*.


[siteimg]4485[/siteimg]

[siteimg]4486[/siteimg]

[siteimg]4487[/siteimg]



> Why would anyone think
> that we should be at war
> with such nice, peaceful Moslems?!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Where is the media? This guys are showing their true feelings and the feelings of how many million others. :eyeroll:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

How is this a peace and religion demonstration


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Question...

What is THIS photo all about?!? Worldwide domination or what?










Have a good night! :lol:

(I know, pathetic photoshopping, but its almost 5 pm!)


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

NJ

Your case load is way to light.................... :toofunny:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

At first I didn't even notice the change. I'm sure they would vote for the guy too. Who knows, first he was 17, then he was someone else, then he was an old man (old enough to be our pappy he said) that is perhaps him in the photo.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Zogman, what are you saying? You WON'T vote for MT in 2 years?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Out of nowhere......like a ghost. :lol: :lol: Thats just too funny!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Good for you, Militant Tiger...I mean T3. 

You ever do five-minute photoshop contests? They are great. You get a pic on Monday at 4:55 and you have to have it turned in by the end of the hour? Now that is fun, not very accurate or neat (like the above, which I did at 4:30) but fun to see what comes up from everyone else!


----------

